
Ask HN: What company would you never work for? And why? - bsvalley
What company would you never work for? And why?
======
mindcrime
Probably Amazon.com. For one, because I don't want to move to Seattle. And
also their reputation for being fairly worker hostile.

------
throw20180101
Google, because I am not in my 20's

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Palantir, because being able to look at myself in the mirror is a thing I want
to remain able to do.

~~~
jimsojim
Could you elaborate a little more on why you feel that way?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
They do a lot of really shady stuff. See for example:
[https://www.thenation.com/article/how-spy-agency-
contractors...](https://www.thenation.com/article/how-spy-agency-contractors-
have-already-abused-their-power/)

